# A herd of Cattleya mossiae



## tomp (Apr 22, 2022)

For your viewing pleasure:
Two C. mossiae v. Semi-Alba in foreground and a straight Alba behind, followed by closer shots of each.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 22, 2022)

Holy cow, Tom, what a great sight.  I like them both, the semi-alba as well as the alba. What about the scent? Is your greenhouse full of Cattleya perfume ?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 22, 2022)

Lovely! Herds of catts are my thing.


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 22, 2022)

If only I had room for these lovelies. Beautiful!


----------



## tomp (Apr 22, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Holy cow, Tom, what a great sight.  I like them both, the semi-alba as well as the alba. What about the scent? Is your greenhouse full of Cattleya perfume ?


Yes indeed, when the air warms a bit it’s pretty lovely


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 23, 2022)

Incredible specimens, fantastic growing and flowering! I think the alba is my favorite, you don’t see many of those around anymore. Where did it come from?


----------



## tomp (Apr 23, 2022)

NEslipper said:


> Incredible specimens, fantastic growing and flowering! I think the alba is my favorite, you don’t see many of those around anymore. Where did it come from?


The alba is Alvardo Pedera, which I acquired from a hobbiest in Hawaii 8 years back.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 25, 2022)

Beautifully grown & bloomed specimens of my favorite species but What no T-pos!!!?
Patrick


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2022)

A really lovely display.
I prefer the collective noun - " a corsage of cattleyas". So much nicer than herd.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2022)

A mossiae tea party!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 30, 2022)

How about a 'flock'?



Ozpaph said:


> A really lovely display.
> I prefer the collective noun - " a corsage of cattleyas". So much nicer than herd.


----------



## tomp (May 1, 2022)

There is always:
Gaggle, Flock, Covey, Clutch or ..))))


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2022)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 3, 2022)

tomp said:


> There is always:
> Gaggle, Flock, Covey, Clutch or ..))))


How about Rafter? Parliament?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2022)

You cant reuse a collective noun. It should be unique (and descriptive)


----------

